# mk3 trunks



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

so i have seen the mk3 thread but i want to see how ppl setup their trunks in their mk3. 

thanks


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

apologies but this is the only pic i have.









all the wiring is ran through the back seat, lines are ran through the mid console and the ds line sills. pretty clean with the spare tire still in tact. it's set up exactly as rabriolet's (he did it). if you search for his s/n, pretty sure he has a lot of trunk pics. :thumbup:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

where are your valves and what not? wouldnt it be hard to get to your spare since the tank and compressor are hooked up? wouldnt you have to disconnect them to get to the spare?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

it's manual. nothing is bolted... velcro strapped for easy access. once i get a wooden floor i will bolt whatever needs to be bolted down


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

i plan to redo mine when i get a switchbox and manifold(s).. and maybe a 3 gallon tank


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I don't have any finished pictures, but you get the idea


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Jar717 said:


> i plan to redo mine when i get a switchbox and manifold(s).. and maybe a 3 gallon tank


i started with a 3 gal and underestimated the size of a 5 gal, so now i'm stuck with it.


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

nap83 said:


> i started with a 3 gal and underestimated the size of a 5 gal, so now i'm stuck with it.


So you have a 3 gal sitting around..? Or ? Haha


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What's the advantage of a 3 gallon tank over a 5 gallon?


----------



## mk3_vws (Oct 24, 2007)

i believe the only advantage to a 3 gal over a 5 would be size differece


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

faster fill time i guess? i'm such a noob! haha!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Jar717 said:


> So you have a 3 gal sitting around..? Or ? Haha


i traded it  --- the 3 gal was aluminum and i wanted black which is the 5 gal, local guy so i nabbed it. if i were to change i will go with the 5 gal slim (if it exists).


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

reynolds9000 said:


> faster fill time i guess? i'm such a noob! haha!


i never realize how much i play with my switches, the 5 gal gets filled up by a 400c compressor either once or 2x a day; to and from work, 45-an hour drive each way. if i had stuck with the 3 g the compressor will just keep on pumping :laugh: 

i also play with the switches a lot cause of the fact that i have no notches yet, and an alignment, once i get the creature comforts of driving without knocking violently then i might not play with the air too much... _maybe_. 

so in hindsight the only thing i will change with the setup is a 5g slim and 2 400c compressors. :thumbup:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

no more trunks ?


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

WIP


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

1. 








2.








3.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

no one has hardlines in a mk3?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i will be doing some hardlines this winter


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

theres a guy with a black jetta that has hardlins by swoops i believe 
im pretty sure hes on modernlines. 

saw it at waterfest


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

corrado_sean2 said:


>


 damn ,didnt know her coupe was on air :thumbup:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

found a current pic in my photobucket I forgot I had


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I like that! :thumbup: 

This thread is really giving me some good idea's. :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

digging through my pics. found one of tagged dreams hl setup from h20.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rab, how do you like that manifold from airbagit?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

NDubber said:


> rab, how do you like that manifold from airbagit?


 it works great. i had an issue with it leaking when i first got it but a little adjusting of the valves fixed that. i think i was partly to blame cuz i was wiggling them around haha. 

its nice because you can manually fill and dump each bag from the trunk if you happen to get a stuck valve


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> it works great. i had an issue with it leaking when i first got it but a little adjusting of the valves fixed that. i think i was partly to blame cuz i was wiggling them around haha.
> 
> its nice because you can manually fill and dump each bag from the trunk if you happen to get a stuck valve


 nice i wanna get away from 8 valves and get a manifold, and i wanted to know how that one was, its the cheapest ive seen so far


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

other than the retarded long wait time it is worth the $170.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm going to redo the "floor" and wrap in black carpet.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The rats nest.


----------

